# John Deere 997 ZTrak



## toffee (Jul 27, 2011)

Anyone got any views on the John Deere 997 ZTrak,would this be ideal for cutting football pitches and pulling a roller.Where we have our pitch is set in about 5 arces and there is a total of 3 full size pitches and loads of grass on the outside.Where we play at they get contractors in to cut the full area but to be honest there a waste of time as they don't cut low enough for us and they go that fast they missed bits.So where we are we've put it to the company that if they buy us a tractor and pay us so much per year for maintaining the whole area to a better standard and we also get our pitches in better shape than they are now.Once the contractors have been we then get out little mtd ride on mower out and cut the pitch lower to finish it off.Looking on the net i think we can pick one up 2nd hand for about [email protected] pounds},we think the company already pat 8k to the contractors for something like 16 cuts for the year,this isn't enough cuts to be honest


----------



## toffee (Jul 27, 2011)

anyone any info on this


----------

